# new power supply calculator



## ElectroZ (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi there,

For the past few weeks, I've been working in a new PC wattage calculator project and the first version is finally released at powersupplycalculator.net

I know there are already half a dozen similar calculators out there but they rarely work like expected (or at all) or they just give you an rough estimate of the recommended wattage without anything really to support it.
This calculator on the other hands tells you the actual idle and the load power consumption of the selected parts so you can have a better view of the true power usage of the system.

Try it and post comments here so I can improve it. I know its still missing some vital parts like PhysX cards and water pumps but they will be added later.


----------



## erixx (Feb 7, 2014)

I used it and I like it so far, but miss Overclocking in the calculation.


----------



## SKBARON (Feb 7, 2014)

+1 for the overclocking calculation 
All in all it's pretty good.


----------



## ElectroZ (Feb 7, 2014)

erixx said:


> I used it and I like it so far, but miss Overclocking in the calculation.


I was trying to implement that but run in to a little problem. The stock core voltage is unknown for most of the cpu's listed in there and I assume they cannot be found easily anywhere. That means you would have to manually enter vcore and overclocked vcore and people (and I) hate every extra step 
Maybe I should still implement that since who uses a stock cpu anyways 
Glad to hear some positive reviews


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 7, 2014)

all of the above
+ bigger hdd data base. i have seagate momentus 7200rpm which isnt included in drive list
    option for led fans
everything else looks very well.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 7, 2014)

Not bad. It was 50w high on idle and 100w high on load. Recomendation was what I have

Need water pump option

Recommended power supply: 648 W


----------



## buildzoid (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm also currently working on a PSU calculator but I'm more aiming for getting OCed values properly.
AMD TDP = 12V rail power draw I tested this with a Phenom II x4 965BE
Here's the equation I use for gettign OCed TDP: (OCV / (stockV / (TDP / stockV)))*OCV*(OCmhz/Smhz). I think it overshoots once you put in frequency values so I'm doing testing to find a correction value. It doesn't work well with GPUs because GPU VRM efficiency(seems to drop really fast) is whack and it doesn't work with Nvidia cards at all because they have the damn BOOST algorithm.
As for the voltage problem use a voltage range. So for sandy bridge have values ranging from 1.1V to 1.3V and for Ivy and Haswell have a 1V to 1.15V and for OCing people put in just the mhz and you can have it print out a few different voltages based on the preset ranges.


----------



## pr0fessor (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty nice your work. I loled hard when I saw that I need a power supply 1251 Watt. A load power of 963 W is more than double as my current system is using (470 W). Highend soundcard and 7950 OC messed it up I think. My graphiccards are overclocked out of box, not oced manually.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 7, 2014)

pr0fessor said:


> Pretty nice your work. I loled hard when I saw that I need a power supply 1251 Watt. A load power of 963 W is more than double as my current system is using (470 W). Highend soundcard and 7950 OC messed it up I think. My graphiccards are overclocked out of box, not oced manually.


 
Maybe when you typed "Many fans air conditioning" the calculator assumed you were using a kW air conditioner to cool your PC and adjusted the PSU requirements accordingly 

either that or

NANOMACHINES SON


----------



## AsRock (Feb 7, 2014)

Corsair Force GT and OCZ Solid 3 missing..

And my idle is 78 not 105 and max is 370 which again is about 20w extra so not bad at all.

Although recommending a 500w is alright but it be nice if there was added notes for example up grading would be limited by the 500w, and by personal preference having a few extra 200w helps to keep the PSU from straining as much.


----------



## pr0fessor (Feb 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Maybe when you typed "Many fans air conditioning" the calculator assumed you were using a kW air conditioner to cool your PC and adjusted the PSU requirements accordingly
> 
> either that or
> 
> NANOMACHINES SON


I didn't type anything of air conditioning at this website of course. 3 140mm (actually 200mm) fans 1 120 fan and I even forgot about the CPU fan. These are all at low-level-mode. Funny is also the biggest bar is at the CPU, which is not overclocked. 

Edit: I found the thing. I took 4 CPU's, that's the fault. Now I have a recommended PSU of 770 Watt. Really nice!


----------



## RCoon (Feb 7, 2014)

pr0fessor said:


> I didn't type anything of air conditioning at this website of course. 3 140mm (actually 200mm) fans 1 120 fan and I even forgot about the CPU fan. These are all at low-level-mode. Funny is also the biggest bar is at the CPU, which is not overclocked.


 
Not sure if you understood I was being sarcastic, or if you understood and are continuing with the sarcasm. I'm terrible at this text based business.


----------



## pr0fessor (Feb 7, 2014)

I understood your irony my son.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 7, 2014)

This is good, it seems to be the most accurate I tested so far. Good work, keep it up!



RCoon said:


> Not sure if you understood I was being sarcastic, or if you understood and are continuing with the sarcasm. I'm terrible at this text based business.


And just a simple bbcode "[sarcasm][/sarcasm]" will eliminate these problems by ~99%. You sarcastic people should start using it, so we can understand you better...


----------



## RCoon (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> This is good, it seems to be the most accurate I tested so far. Good work, keep it up!
> 
> 
> And just a simple bbcode "[sarcasm][/sarcasm]" will eliminate these problems by ~99%. You sarcastic people should start using it, so we can understand you better...


 
[sarcasm]I find your lack of understanding disturbing[/sarcasm] <- WHAT IS THE POINT


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 7, 2014)

RCoon said:


> WHAT IS THE POINT


Now I was 100% sure you were being sarcastic. That's the point.

I don't know why this code was not included in board software till now... I never saw any yet...

Happy New Year!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 7, 2014)

I like this calculator alot.  Some things I did notice lacking tho: 200mm fans are not listed as an option (They are seen more and more in newer cases from last 3 years), and you don't have any WD Velociraptors listed in HD database.  I'm sure, being 10,000RPM, they will use more power, so it could be good to know. 

Other than that, good job!


----------



## erixx (Feb 7, 2014)

Need option to add infinite hard disks, 2 units seems a bit low : )
(I have 5 actually, including one 1 TB SDD)


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 7, 2014)

erixx said:


> Need option to add infinite hard disks, 2 units seems a bit low : )
> (I have 5 actually, including one 1 TB SDD)


you can add number of drives with first dropdown.
2 units are for model/maunufacturer.
your disk arnt the 5 different model/manufacturer arent they.
so on first drop down you select nuber of drives (3x for example) on second model (wd green) this is read as 3xWD green and 3 wd green drives are added in calculation


----------



## ElectroZ (Feb 7, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Corsair Force GT and OCZ Solid 3 missing..
> 
> And my idle is 78 not 105 and max is 370 which again is about 20w extra so not bad at all.
> 
> Although recommending a 500w is alright but it be nice if there was added notes for example up grading would be limited by the 500w, and by personal preference having a few extra 200w helps to keep the PSU from straining as much.


There is already a note mentioning the upgrade thingy and PSU cooling if choosing a higher wattage PSU. Maybe it should be written more clearly...
I'll be adding more hardware in the next release. Will check those drives too then.
Good to hear the load result is in the ball park. Usually calculated load power is a bit higher than measured one since it's rare to have all the hardware working at a same time (all drives reading and writing + all cpus and gpus working etc).

Since weekend is coming, next release will be in the next week


----------



## ElectroZ (Feb 7, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I like this calculator alot.  Some things I did notice lacking tho: 200mm fans are not listed as an option (They are seen more and more in newer cases from last 3 years), and you don't have any WD Velociraptors listed in HD database.  I'm sure, being 10,000RPM, they will use more power, so it could be good to know.
> 
> Other than that, good job!


OK I didn't know they are so common nowadays. Will be adding them and the most common 10,000RPM drives soon too (next week hopefully).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 7, 2014)

ElectroZ said:


> OK I didn't know they are so common nowadays. Will be adding them and the most common 10,000RPM drives soon too (next week hopefully).


 
Awesome!  Like I said, I like it, even with those minor things it comes out fairly close to what I am drawing (based on UPS readout), so you've done real good!


----------



## vega22 (Feb 7, 2014)

it is much more inline with what i am pulling from my wall compared to other calcs like this. but it needs more options for cooling, pumps and all in one loops and such are very wide spread today.

great work dude


----------



## dom99 (Feb 7, 2014)

Works great and much more accurate than others I have used


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2014)

I just did a rough input and it was pretty spot on for idle!  Says 87w and I pull 89w,though overclocked.  Load says 385w, which is right between my 3DMark11 and 3DMark13 readings. (I know it doesn't take in OC yet, but still pretty great) 

Nicely done


----------



## AsRock (Feb 7, 2014)

ElectroZ said:


> There is already a note mentioning the upgrade thingy and PSU cooling if choosing a higher wattage PSU. Maybe it should be written more clearly...
> I'll be adding more hardware in the next release. Will check those drives too then.
> *Good to hear the load result is in the ball park. Usually calculated load power is a bit higher than measured one since it's rare to have all the hardware working at a same time *(all drives reading and writing + all cpus and gpus working etc).
> 
> Since weekend is coming, next release will be in the next week



So true and the my max while gaming is about 280w although typically 210-230w, but as seen as there is programs out there to push the hardware it's better to have it's usage.

Maybe to say max usages are appox when using some thing like OCCT and note that gaming is more likely not to hit those numbers.


----------



## Bugler (Feb 8, 2014)

This is pretty good. You're off by 20 watts on my calc compared to a popular PSU rating site. It might be that I had to choose Seagate 1tb HDD when you don't have the list with Constellation Enterprise 1tb in it.


----------



## ElectroZ (Feb 13, 2014)

This week my cisco router broke and it created all kinds of problems so been a little busy but managed to get a new version out with little improvements.
Added over 100 new hard drives and ssd drives and also 200mm fan. Maybe next thing is to add overclocking.
powersupplycalculator.net


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 13, 2014)

ElectroZ said:


> This week my cisco router broke and it created all kinds of problems so been a little busy but managed to get a new version out with little improvements.
> Added over 100 new hard drives and ssd drives and also 200mm fan. Maybe next thing is to add overclocking.
> powersupplycalculator.net


 
Congrats on improving an already fine program!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 13, 2014)

dang even on that one the X4 760K is not referenced ... my older PSU calc i used was http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp who also don't have the X4 760K in the listing

Idle power: 84 W
Idle power is the power drawn by the system when booted to a desktop while the computer is doing nothing at the given moment. Please note that idle power may be lower when computer screen is turned off or system is in deep sleep. Also if you have disabled any power saving features of the system, the result may vary. Idle power does not include power losses from the PSU itself.

Load power: 278 W
Load power is the average power drawn by the system when running an intense 3D-game with all CPU-cores, drives and peripherals operating at maximum load. Load power is the maximum power the system may use in a typical real-world scenario. Please note that load power is not the absolute maximum power of the system. By running a synthetic benchmark, power consumption may increase even further. Load power does not include power losses from the PSU itself.

Recommended power supply: 371 W
This is the minumum recommended PSU wattage for the selected components. Choosing a lower wattage PSU increases the risk of system to become unstable and noise from PSU to become annoying. Choosing a higher wattage PSU decreases efficiency at lighter loads, but leaves a margin for overclocking and future upgrades and also ensures the PSU stays cool and quiet.

kinda what i got with the other one (using a A10-6800K for ref instead of the X4 760K)


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 13, 2014)

Would love to see a "mild OC" and "heavy OC" options for CPU and GPU separately, maybe a slightly larger HDD and CPU database (my older i7 930 is not listed, hey its not ancient yet!)


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 17, 2014)

nice site, i will use it in the future, i hope there will be adding a overclocking feature as asked before, keep up the good work ElectroZ


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 17, 2014)

Good job! Thanks man!!!
Even though some hardware is not on the list, it still gives a nice approximation for almost any system.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 17, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> nice site, i will use it in the future, i hope there will be adding a overclocking feature as asked before, keep up the good work ElectroZ



if he add the same OC template as the site i linked previously, then it would pretty much be my official PSU calculator



silentbogo said:


> Good job! Thanks man!!!
> Even though some hardware is not on the list, it still gives a nice approximation for almost any system.


yep just like i have to do my calculation with a A10 6800K instead of a Athlon X4 760K  but even the others i tried don't have the Richland Athlon (tho they have the Trinity/Llano and i doubt the consumption of the highest Richland is too much different than the Trinity/Llano one)


----------



## repman244 (Feb 17, 2014)

Add the X6 Phenoms, there are many floating around


----------



## ElectroZ (Feb 19, 2014)

Prayers has been answered yet again!

PowerSupplyCalculator *now supports overclocking* (or underclocking/volting) of the CPU and the results seems to correlate real world results quite well 
Also over 200 older CPU's has been added including those X6 phenoms.

Enjoy
http://powersupplycalculator.net/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2014)

ElectroZ said:


> Prayers has been answered yet again!
> 
> PowerSupplyCalculator *now supports overclocking* (or underclocking/volting) of the CPU and the results seems to correlate real world results quite well
> Also over 200 older CPU's has been added including those X6 phenoms.
> ...


ok im right on it  feedback a bit later 

"Recommended power supply: 504 W
This is the minumum recommended PSU wattage for the selected components. Choosing a lower wattage PSU increases the risk of system to become unstable and noise from PSU to become annoying. Choosing a higher wattage PSU decreases efficiency at lighter loads, but leaves a margin for overclocking and future upgrades and also ensures the PSU stays cool and quiet.

NOTICE: We didn't find the real SLI / CF result for the selected GPU configuration. GPU power is calculated without the link."

the last part bug me a bit (other than i still have to do my calculation with a A10-6800K)
but its 30w under my other PSU calculator

according to the other one i would be 5W above my 530W PSU in a R9 270 CFX scenario


----------



## ElectroZ (Feb 19, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> ok im right on it  feedback a bit later
> 
> "Recommended power supply: 504 W
> This is the minumum recommended PSU wattage for the selected components. Choosing a lower wattage PSU increases the risk of system to become unstable and noise from PSU to become annoying. Choosing a higher wattage PSU decreases efficiency at lighter loads, but leaves a margin for overclocking and future upgrades and also ensures the PSU stays cool and quiet.
> ...


The notice text comes every time when the database is missing the real (measured) power consumption of the selected video card in SLI/CF configuration. And that's simply because I don't have all the multigpu-results of the cards.
There are now 393 video cards in the database. Lets assume that 30% of them supports bridging up to 4 cards together. That's about 120 cards and each card holds 8 measured values (4 idle and 4 load). That's 960 results I would have to hunt down from somewhere to fix this error  No time for that and all of the results can't be found anyhow.
Instead, when multigpu result is not found, the power consumption of a single card is just multiplied with the card count so it might be a bit higher than the real consumption.
Currently 108 cards have at least the dual configuration result so that's quite decent for the time being.


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 19, 2014)

the cpu selector is buggy [does adapt itself to the number of cpu] and have not a lot of xeon
for 206 w you advise 266 : so psu is at 80%....while it is best between 40 and 60 %  [50% and writing it]
https://www.google.fr/search?q=psu+...gIKya1AWtvYDwBg&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1270&bih=385

may be , the advice for ups power in va could be added [125 % of psu ]


----------



## ElectroZ (Feb 19, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> the cpu selector is buggy [does adapt itself to the number of cpu] and have not a lot of xeon
> for 206 w you advise 266 : so psu is at 80%....while it is best between 40 and 60 %  [50% and writing it]
> https://www.google.fr/search?q=psu efficiency curve&newwindow=1&rlz=1C1KMZB_enFR564FR564&espv=210&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=IKQEU9GgIKya1AWtvYDwBg&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1270&bih=385
> 
> may be , the advice for ups power in va could be added [125 % of psu ]


Can you clarify how its buggy? The CPU count is the number of physical processors on the system (so typically should remain 1 unless using a server board). It should add up to the result is it's working correctly. The recommended PSU is the minimum recommendation, not what you should actually buy. I believe most of us don't have system running at maximum power all the time so it's ok to utilize 80% of the available power at load, but that's my opinion as a PSU designer 

I should probably clarify the recommended PSU text a bit next 

ps. I'm referring to those PSU's that actually delivers what they promises. If you purchase a cheap-ass chinese PSU then 50% more would be recommended since they do not give out the output they are labeled for.


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 19, 2014)

if i select   two cpu , then list should shows compatible cpus like opteron 4000 or xeon 5500  but not i3 or i5 ..
80% of power is the max delivery for a psu or why they would check efficiency at this level and with first psu : being happy to loose only 20% of energy .

for myself i have bought 3 psu last year : all 80 platinium ; 4 years ago 2 80 silver...
efficiency is now very important and good psu are made , each generation better than previous


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 19, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> if i select two cpu , then list should shows compatible cpus like opteron 4000 or xeon 5500 but not i3 or i5


Seriously, this is not a problem... Please.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2014)

ElectroZ said:


> This week my cisco router broke and it created all kinds of problems so been a little busy but managed to get a new version out with little improvements.
> Added over 100 new hard drives and ssd drives and also 200mm fan. Maybe next thing is to add overclocking.
> powersupplycalculator.net



Brother you've done really well with this congrats  I did a little calculating for my machine and the PSU that was recommended is smaller than what I use and max draw seems just about right


----------



## sgtviper (Aug 17, 2014)

ElectroZ said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For the past few weeks, I've been working in a new PC wattage calculator project and the first version is finally released at powersupplycalculator.net
> 
> ...



I tried it out, and I like it overall, the setup is nice, but you don't have the Athlon X4 750k (Trinity), Athlon X4 760k (Richland), Athlon X2 370k (Richland), Athlon X4 740 (Trinity), or Athlon X2 340 (Trinity).

I personally run an Athlon X4 760k and I was sad to not see it in the list, so I had to use the APU variant which I do believe is the 6800k, I might be wrong. So just a heads up on more CPUs for you to add. otherwise it's all looking good


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 17, 2014)

Not too bad on the calculation. It says my idle should be 150 watts when I actually get more like 200 even when pulling the offset negative like I am now. However loaded power is realistic when the machine is fully OC'ed (568 watts). So at least in my case it appears the idle was undershot by 50 watts and load was overshot by about 100 watts given the data I put in.


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 17, 2014)

really liking this one, tried it on my old desktop & recent apu, although i dont have a way to read my personal wattage, it sounds about right from what i've read

there's also the obligatory...

Idle power: 1083 W
Load power: 7008 W
Recommended power supply: 9476 W

TO THE MAXXXXXX

(well, attempted max)


----------



## Fierce (May 24, 2015)

Maybe I overlooked but (my) i5-4460 is missing, and what about the 860K?
Rest looks pretty solid to me, good job.


----------



## JunkBear (May 24, 2015)

Idle 75w  Load 198w Recommended 256w Man that's a cheap psu demand. Basically I can fit any psu and it will work.


----------



## Fierce (May 24, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Idle 75w  Load 198w Recommended 256w Man that's a cheap psu demand. Basically I can fit any psu and it will work.



I have my i5 paired with a Seasonic 520 watt,i wil do an 860k build next week that has a Corsair VS450 in it.


----------



## lZKoce (May 25, 2015)

I just tried it today, pretty awesome. I am trying to figure out the PSU for my next mini ITX build. The case only accepts flex ATX and I have access to 220W and 270W. It depends a lot on which CPU I get my hands on. If I run i3- then 220W is plenty, if I save up for i5, then 270 would be the way to go. Anyway, may be you should add button "Donate" and link it to your Paypal account.


----------



## Athlonite (May 25, 2015)

atleast 5 more HDD selectors would be nice as not all of my HDD's are the same 
2x 500GB Samsung HD501IJ (spinpoint F1) 7200rpm 8MB cache
1x 1TB Samsung HD103SJ (spinpoint F3) 7200rpm 32MB cache
1x 2TB Western Digital WD2003FYYS (RE4) 7200rpm 64MB cache
1x 1TB Western Digital WD1003FZEX (Caviar Black) 64MB cache

I would say that none of these HDD's are going to draw the same amount of power at full tilt or idle


----------



## OneMoar (May 25, 2015)

these calculators are irrelevant these days
psu requirements fall into 3 wattage classes now a adays
budget 350 to 450W
mainstream 500W to 600W
highend 700 to 1000W
there is very little price-difference between units in the same wattage class so it all comes down to quality of the psu its self
I can't think of one case where you would want/need one of these utility's
the forumula is simple 
two gpus >700W
single gpu <600W
for 98% of cases


----------



## Ebo (May 25, 2015)

Thats the beauty off having a digital PSU, it comes with its own app, so you can see exactly how its doing.


----------



## JunkBear (May 25, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Thats the beauty off having a digital PSU, it comes with its own app, so you can see exactly how its doing.View attachment 65095 View attachment 65096



Did not know it exist. Thanks for teaching me.


----------



## Ebo (May 25, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Did not know it exist. Thanks for teaching me.



Its a brand new way of doing things with a PSU, only Thermaltake and Corsair has those in their productline and they come with a premium pricetag also. 

Corsair has only one PSU thats digital think its called AX1200i. Thermaltake has launched a whole line going from 450 watts and up to 1050 watt like I have. All the rest of the manufactures have to play catchup the next coupple of years.


----------

